# Grey Mouse Lemur



## angiepie

Hi _i_ am just new here but wanting some advce on Grey mouse Lemurs I have always been interested in owning an exotic animal and I am looking into getting a sugar glider but after returning from holiday I have met a few Mouse lemurs and have fell in love.

does anyone have any information on keeping them and if they are legal?

thankyou


----------



## glidergirl

They are legal but very, very rare in the pet trade. It is unlikely that you will find some. 

Please bear in mind, if you decide on Sugar Gliders or Mouse Lemurs, neither should be kept alone. Both are social animals.


----------



## carlycharlie

glidergirl said:


> They are legal but very, very rare in the pet trade. It is unlikely that you will find some.
> 
> Please bear in mind, if you decide on Sugar Gliders or Mouse Lemurs, neither should be kept alone. Both are social animals.


 
and expensive :whistling2: I made enquires about some not so long ago.......now all I need do is rob a bank :lol2:


----------



## angiepie

carlycharlie said:


> and expensive :whistling2: I made enquires about some not so long ago.......now all I need do is rob a bank :lol2:


Thankyou for getting back to me,
It is not something i am planning on rushing into at all something for in the future so i have plenty time to do all the research i need and save of course!!

at the risk of sounding dumb whilst doing my research I have came across a slow Loris which seem very very similar? any info?

thanks x


----------



## Shell195

angiepie said:


> Thankyou for getting back to me,
> It is not something i am planning on rushing into at all something for in the future so i have plenty time to do all the research i need and save of course!!
> 
> at the risk of sounding dumb whilst doing my research I have came across a slow Loris which seem very very similar? any info?
> 
> thanks x


 
I think its Glidergirl that keeps Slow Loris :hmm:


----------



## Amalthea

Yup..... It's Conker that's in her avvie. You won't get a slow loris. Glidergirl is the only private keeper in the UK and they are CITES protected.


----------



## angiepie

Oh I have been looking into slow Loris, It was them that I met on holiday and I have totaly fell in love, Is there no way of getting them in the UK? again not somthing I am going to rush into but i would love one more than anything x


----------



## glidergirl

That's my girl in my avvie (as Jen puts it! ) Slow Loris are even rarer than Mouse Lemurs and they are critically endangered in the wild. As far as I'm aware, we are the only private keepers of Slow Loris in the UK, we have 3 of them! :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

They are beautiful but they can be grumpy and their bites hurt like heck!! The little monsters hold on to you and bite, the more you try and get them off the more they bite, they are very strong and their jaw pressure is shocking!! They are also venomous but it's not like a snake delivery system, Loris venom glands are actually on the inside of the elbow! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Where did you meet the loris? When you say you met it on holiday, all sorts of horrible images go through my head


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Where did you meet the loris? When you say you met it on holiday, all sorts of horrible images go through my head


 
My thoughts too


----------



## yugimon121

Shell195 said:


> My thoughts too


my thoughts three 
With all the road zoo's and people keeping primates like miniature humans, so many bad thoughts can sweep into your mind


----------



## angiepie

I met them in Marmaris, not that I agree with it at all I found it heartbreaking, I did however fall in love with them and would love to take care of them.

Glider girl, if you can meke out from my picture, is it a slow Loris?
thankyou x


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Don't they routinely remove the teeth of these guys in foreign countries so they aren't at risk of biting anyone? It was maybe also a baby hence being so sweet. Loads of species are really sweet as babies but change dramatically when they grow up.

I know they aren't much alike, but if you want something boogly eyed and adorable sugar gliders are maybe a better bet, way less specialist than lorises...though by no means easy to keep. Plus only a mere couple of hundred to buy...unlike lorises, which, even if they were available, would probably cost thousands.


----------



## angiepie

They still definatly had there teeth, They had both a fully grown and a baby one along with a sugar glider. all amazing animals.


----------



## Amalthea

I truly hope you didn't give those people any money for the privilege of getting to meet the furries.....

Removing teeth (without any anaesthetic) is a very common practice with people who keep these creatures to get money from tourists.

And it looks like a loris in the pic... A different species than glidergirl keeps, I think, though.


----------



## angiepie

IS there any possible way of getting hold of a slow lorris in this country? Not till a few yesrs but i would love one more than anything ?  x


----------



## Amalthea

Not really, no. The only ones you'll find in the pet trade will have been stolen from their mothers out of the wild (and the mother would probably have been killed in the process)... And these wouldn't be in the UK.


----------



## Rum_Kitty

If you want to fund this sort of thing: Adorable slow loris animals die in agony after 14m YouTube hits make them cult pet | The Sun |News

Until such time as they can reliably be bred in captivity so reducing strains on the wild population, its hardly fair to keep one as a pet, is it? It's a little different if you have a ton of experience and are attempting to breed them. Loads of Qs get posted about this animal, in fact I probably posted one myself at some point, but it's not really feasible...or fair on them, given their current endangered status.


----------



## angiepie

This is so sad  Like I said i was planning on doing a load of research beforhand and this has made me realise it is no the right thing for these poor creatures!
any other suggestions on somthing I could own that is not cruel?

on the pluss side I have just read in my loal paper there has been a sucsessful birth of a slow Loris in Cambridshire wildlife park


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Take your pick lol. THere is sugar gliders if you like the boogly eyed nocturnal critters...you have to keep them in twos or groups though and they can be quite complex to feed. 

You'd be amazed at what people keep on here...short tailed opossums, flying squirrels, ground squirrels, acacia rats...tonnes of species are quite commonly available and you'll probably never have heard of lots of the species people keep as pets. Those are all relatively easy-ish to keep compared to suggies (from what I hear) but there are also foxes, kinkajou, skunks, coatimundi which are bigger and probably a lot harder to keep. There are lots of other species that are even less commonly available...but most nocturnal primates similar to the slow loris are also really rare in the UK. I think bush babies very occasionally come up for sale though but they are probably very specialised too.


----------



## Nell

glidergirl said:


> That's my girl in my avvie (as Jen puts it! ) Slow Loris are even rarer than Mouse Lemurs and they are critically endangered in the wild. As far as I'm aware, we are the only private keepers of Slow Loris in the UK, we have 3 of them! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They are beautiful but they can be grumpy and their bites hurt like heck!! The little monsters hold on to you and bite, the more you try and get them off the more they bite, they are very strong and their jaw pressure is shocking!! They are also venomous but it's not like a snake delivery system, Loris venom glands are actually on the inside of the elbow! :flrt:


Marie you clearly need to have a suggy forum get together chez toi so we can all coo over conker and her parentals :mrgreen:

I really would listen to what these guys are saying Angie, don't feel affronted, these animals are impossible to get hold of and almost as hard to look after properly, let alone the ethical problems associated with sourcing them. Marie's been keeping specialist exotics for years, hence knowing how to keep her Lorises so well. As a starter exotic, they're really not feasible, however there are loads of gorgeous mammals that are easier to keep and really rewarding! :2thumb:
Also rum kitty I'm not clicking that link, 
seeing a Loris having their teeth ripped out with a pair of nail clippers is not an experience I intend to repeat! it's so horrific! :eek4: people do need to know the consequences of such a sharp rise in popularity though


----------



## angiepie

Thank you so much for the information  I have always been fascinated with primates and would love to be able to help with them in some way.

I am sad I will never be able to own a Loris but it is definitely for the best! there such amazing creatures.
thank you for your suggestions I am going to look around this forum and do a lot of research before I jump into anything but one day I hope to own my own exotic mammal and care for it the best i can =D
xx


----------



## Rum_Kitty

Best of luck! My dream pet is a kinkajou but I'm starting small and working my way up lol. :flrt:


----------



## angiepie

Thankyou 
ph how adorable are they but i bet there a handfull 
hope you get one oneday xxx


----------



## Amalthea

Depending on what you want in a pet, there are loads of different critters that make good pets (in their own way)... Do you want something you can snuggle, is more aloof, a look at only pet?


----------



## glidergirl

Cambridgeshire Wildlife Park have just bred theit Pygmy Loris, ours aren't pymyies. Either Bristol or London Zoo breed their Slender Loris but none seem to be able to breed the Slow Loris ... funny how a private keeper can achieve something a zoo can't!!!

If you're on Facebook, Conker has her own page ... Conker Smith :2thumb: bless her!


----------



## angiepie

I have added her, what a darling  looking at her pictures this morning has put the biggest smile on my face! xx


----------



## RonW

Its a shame many of these smaller mammals are difficult or impossible to get. I'd love mouse lemurs or even better mouse possums or feathertail gliders. 

But then sugar gliders and shorttailed opossums are a very affordable and enjoyable alternative and are not too difficult to keep.


----------



## Amalthea

STOs are lovely critters and very much underrated! And of course, sugar gliders are wonderful


----------



## minniedee89

Is a shorttailed opossum one of these as when i google it not much comes up? http://quantumbiologist.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/opossum.jpg


----------



## Shell195

minniedee89 said:


> Is a shorttailed opossum one of these as when i google it not much comes up? http://quantumbiologist.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/opossum.jpg


 
That looks like a Virginia opossum to me

These are the right ones http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sh...CBcqChQfE5eCECA&ved=0CCMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=536


----------



## em_40

STOs are much smaller and less fluffy.

Can anyone shed light on the DWAL required for different types of lemurs? It says that all lemurs except for the gentle lemur is subject to DWAL, but the mouse lemur and the dwarf lemur species are smaller than the gentle lemurs. I read somewhere that the mue lemurs were not lemurs and so they didn't come under it, but wiki says different. 

I love the look of the mouse lemurs but the fat-tailed dwarf lemur and the other dwarf lemurs are sooo cute :flrt:


----------



## minniedee89

Ah i see thanks for the help  im guessing you cant get the fluffy sort of opossum in england ? x


----------



## Amalthea

You can get Virginia opossums, yes.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Arent all lemurs protected? thought they were.


----------



## Nix

em_40 said:


> STOs are much smaller and less fluffy.
> 
> Can anyone shed light on the DWAL required for different types of lemurs? It says that all lemurs except for the gentle lemur is subject to DWAL, but the mouse lemur and the dwarf lemur species are smaller than the gentle lemurs. I read somewhere that the mue lemurs were not lemurs and so they didn't come under it, but wiki says different.
> 
> I love the look of the mouse lemurs but the fat-tailed dwarf lemur and the other dwarf lemurs are sooo cute :flrt:


Only the gentle lemur is exempt. It isn't about size with lemurs! If in doubt phone DEFRA


----------



## em_40

Nix said:


> Only the gentle lemur is exempt. It isn't about size with lemurs! If in doubt phone DEFRA


Thanks

I know it's not about size but I can't imagine something the size of your hand being that dangerous though :lol2: (unless they are venomous)

Edit: Of the 22 species that are (apparently) ''Lemuridae'' the dwarf and mouse lemurs aren't listed... I might contact defra (not that it matters just yet, I bet they are very diffcult to get hold of)


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

main reason is that 1/2 the lemur species have become extinct. they need to protect these wonderful animlas. Id love a pair of ruffled lemurs thouhgh


----------



## em_40

Wouldn't that be CITES not DWA?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

yeah but they are also very dangerous apart from the ones i was cuddling on the isle of man.


----------



## angiepie

oh I have just checked ut the dwarf lemurs how amazing! I would love to own a creature like that one day x


----------



## em_40

Yeh me too, No DWA and they are 'of least concern' status... still never seen any, lol. the bamboo lemurs are cool too, I watched them for ages at Bristol zoo I think it was. :flrt:


----------

